# YouTube Slideshow showing many foil finishes.



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Note: I made this for my website and there is a plug at the end of the site about the foil. Do not pay attention to this as I am not trying to sell you foil, just showing you some of my different foil and paint (faux) finishes.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That's some great work. I wish I could get into something like that. :thumbup:


----------

